# "Global War on Terror" Ends.....Sort of



## ToughOmbre (Mar 25, 2009)

Political Correctness gone wild?  

Obama Scraps 'Global War on Terror' for 'Overseas Contingency Operation'

FOXNews.com

Wednesday, March 25, 2009 

The Obama administration has ordered an end to use of the phrase "Global War on Terror," a label adopted by the Bush administration shortly after the September 11, 2001 attacks, the Washington Post reported on Tuesday.

In a memo sent this week from the Defense Department's office of security to Pentagon staffers, members were told, "this administration prefers to avoid using the term 'Long War' or 'Global War on Terror' [GWOT.] Please use 'Overseas Contingency Operation.'"

A spokesman for the Office of Management and Budget, from whom the direction reportedly came, told the Post there was no guidance given from the agency and that it was merely the "opinion of a career civil servant."

The Obama administration's rhetoric has paralleled this idea, having used the "Global Contingency Operation" phrase for a month prior to the e-mail being sent.

Craig W. Duehring, assistant secretary of the Air Force for manpower, also used the term last week.

"Key battlefield monetary incentives has allowed the Air Force to meet the demands of overseas contingency operations even as requirements continue to grow," he said in congressional testimony.

Critics have pleaded with the Obama administration to abandon the use of "Global War on Terror" because they say it mischaracterizes the nature of the enemy and its abilities.

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 25, 2009)

A bunch of politically correct BS. Call it what it is, people.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 25, 2009)

Could have been worse, I was half expecting the term to be "Hold hands and sing Kumbiya".


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 25, 2009)

A Rose by any other name would still smell sweet.

A war by any other name still has people dying.

All of the illegal Obama's PC crap isn't going to change the fact that Osama still wants us all dead.

Bill G.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 25, 2009)

Did you omplain when used car became pre owned auto
or personel manager became human resources 
Its from Faux news so it means nothing


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 25, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> Its from Faux news so it means nothing



 

"means nothing" pb? Your ideology is blinding you to the truth. It's a true and accurate news story.

Just to make you libs happy.....

Google News

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 25, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> "means nothing" pb? Your ideology is blinding you to the truth. It's a true and accurate news story.
> 
> Just to make you libs happy.....
> 
> ...



If I was a Faux news reporter Canada ain't the place to be I bet you his visit would very unpleasent after their recent slur of our troops.
True and accurate is an oxymoron when talking about Fox


----------



## renrich (Mar 25, 2009)

The only people I know that call Fox News "faux news" are liberals. It is an accurate news story and the height of PC.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 25, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> If I was a Faux news reporter Canada ain't the place to be I bet you his visit would very unpleasent after their recent slur of our troops.
> True and accurate is an oxymoron when talking about Fox



pb, I didn't like what those idiots said about your troops any more than you did. 

But that wasn't "news" reporting. That was on the late night "red eye" program and they were trying to be funny....they weren't. And it has nothing to do with the truth and accuracy of this story.

One more time, the straight news on FOX is far more accurate and fair than the garbage you get on MSNBC.

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes, the story may be true (probably is...I wasn't there, so can't verify anything). The problem is the idiot behind it trying to sugar-coat the issues with a politically-correct layer of excrement. THAT is the issue. And yep, I scoffed when "used car" became "pre-owned" and "salesman" became "customer service specialist" etc. They're STILL tryin to call extended warranties "value added services". I refused to use those words when I was in retail. My soul would just not allow my tongue to utter the phrase.


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 26, 2009)

As one that has been to Iraq, it is beyond all doubt a war.

The term that the illegal Obama wants to use is just PC BS from an administration that is FUBAR.

And that is the alphabet soup of the day!

Bill G.


----------

